# Cyano Dies Without Nutrients?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Does Green Slime algae aka Cyano Bacteria die if there is not enough nutrients in the water?
Because yesterday i vacuumed half of all the gravel in my P's tank and executed a 50% water change in the process.

Now today most of my Cyanobacteria seems to be dead/gone or dying/vanishing, and in places i didnt even touch.

So does it need food to live?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think it ever dies but if you cut off any alage from light of nutrients it should reduce in numbers. Though you may not be able to see it once you add excess nutirents or light the algae should be able to come back.

Basically cyano will grow to whatever is available. If you cut it back it will reduce in numbers until there is more nutrients available. Im not sure if a waterchange and gravel vac would be that fast acting but id just try it again to see if you can remove more.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i agree with cluster...i dont think it will ever be totally gone because its a bacteria not an algae but it can be controlled light and nutrients


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well there certainly has been a massive die off since the water change/vacuum.
Top of my substrate is completely pristine now and all i see left of the Cyano is a few patches left on the logs.


----------

